

Inside the Russian Short Wave Radio Enigma - martey
http://www.wired.com/magazine/2011/09/ff_uvb76/

======
thirdstation
I like to use number station recordings as spooky Halloween music.

You can get some from the Conet project:
<http://www.archive.org/details/ird059>

~~~
pavel_lishin
You can also stream the specific station here:
<http://uk3-pn.mixstream.net:8026>

